# The bee keepers tool box, what are the needed items to fill it!!



## Hokie Bee Daddy (Apr 1, 2011)

Duct tape can come in very handy.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

Benedryl
epipen
bee quick
barbeque lighter
level
shims
10in roast slicer knife


----------



## Kendal (Apr 12, 2011)

Hand stapler for fastening hardware mesh for winter mouse screens (short staples will do) screwdriver or tack puller for lifting staples.
stainless steel scrubber for kitchen use for using in plastic bucket (water with a few drops of bleach) to wash tools and hands between each hive (think: doctor does it between patients, a beekeeper should do it between hives also)
I like coarse-grind shavings from a cabinet shop for smoker fuel, not fine-grind sawdust. Just stay away from treated lumber, but you're not likely to find that at a cabinet shop.
Water, to drink. It can get very hot and dehydrating working bees for any period of time. Gator-ade or similar sports drink even better.
Pencil, not pen, and clipboard and paper to record your inspection results, what you did about it, and hive configurations, anything else you think is pertinent.
1:1 sugar-water in a hand sprayer for those times you wish you had one.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

A nice sized roll of extra cash.


----------



## honeydreams (Aug 10, 2009)

two hive tools your smoker, a bottle of rubbing alcohol to clean your hand from propolis, matches some spare 6 penny box nails a small hammer.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

If it isn't handy to pick up and carry with one hand (while the other one carries a frame of bees) then you have too much crap in it. 




























The box itself can be used as a nuc if ever needed. I've pretty much gotten away from using a torch since these pictures were taken. In addition to this I keep a feed sack full of pine needles in my truck box along with my veil and suit. 

I have separate boxes for specific jobs that I don't do every time - grafting, medication, feeding. The general purpose box has to be light and handy or you end up leaving it on the tail gate too often. While containing all the stuff that you really do need - maybe someday I'll get that all worked out.


----------



## jdpro5010 (Mar 22, 2007)

You can never have enough duct tape and window screen with a staple gun for fasteneing the screen


----------



## ralittlefield (Apr 25, 2011)

Kendal said:


> 1:1 sugar-water in a hand sprayer for those times you wish you had one.


When do you use the sugar water spray? Is it a substitute for a smoker?


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Rubber bands
Bandaids
A few ziplock freezer bags
sweat band
cotton cloth
toilet paper


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

Hive tools
Brush
Needle Nose Pliers
Epipen
Headlamp
#8 screen
Pruning shears
Duct tape
Staple gun
Burlap
Lighter
Spray bottle
Hive Staples
Hammer


----------



## Beeboy01 (May 20, 2008)

Make it out of heavy enough plywood so it can be used as a step to get up above that really tall hive. Beats lugging around a short step ladder or cinder blocks. I carry hive tools, bee brush, pliers, hammer and nails, duct tape, propane torch and sparker, extra dry smoker fuel, small folding saw, frame rack and my smoker in the box. I don't carry my gloves or hat and veil in it because they are usally soaked with sweat and need to dry out. Figure out what you need to work your bees with and then build it around that.


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

Good solid information!! Will build the box this weekend!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Batman (Jun 7, 2009)

WATER for yourself. Depending on how far out you're going to be out in the field and how far away from your vehicle, a 32 oz bottle of water for yourself. Sometimes you're out there longer than you think and when your in your suit, you start sweating quickly in the warmer months.

C2


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

And now you know why the passenger side of a beekeeps pickup looks the way it does.


----------

